# Delete user with special caracters



## Dellk (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have discover an existing user in my account list, but i can't deleted it with rmuser cause i dont see the exact name of the account. 

When i look in /etc/group i saw that : 


```
^[^[^[:*:1044:1044:^[^[^[:/home/^[^[^[:/nonexistent
```

I didn't created it... 

I try `rmuser ^[^[^[` but that's not work too
I try remove line in /etc/group and in /etc/passwd

But that's not enought for deleted his acces.

Did someone have an idea ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## J65nko (Jan 25, 2010)

Use vipw(8) to delete the line with that user account.


----------



## Dellk (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks :e !

I deleted the lines with vipw, did the account will be inaccesible for this user in same case ?


----------



## J65nko (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, the account will not exist anymore. But you still may have to delete the home directory of that user.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

If you have no idea how that rogue account was created, make sure you double-check your current security measures. It does look like a simple case of someone ending up in a dialogue and pressing the escape key to get out of it, but if that wasn't you .. find out who it was.

P.S.: in general, we frown upon deleting users. Deleting their accounts is usually punishment enough.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2010)

Or use pw(8) and delete by uid:

`# pw userdel 1044 -r`

The -r will make sure the home directory gets deleted too.

P.S. I very much like to seriously delete some users every now and then. 
I mean DoD style, at least 5 full-on swipes across the forehead x(


----------

